# X-Men: Zukunft ist Vergangenheit in der Filmkritik: Schwächster Teil der Serie



## SandroOdak (21. Mai 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *X-Men: Zukunft ist Vergangenheit in der Filmkritik: Schwächster Teil der Serie* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: X-Men: Zukunft ist Vergangenheit in der Filmkritik: Schwächster Teil der Serie


----------



## Odin333 (21. Mai 2014)

Verdammt! Als ich die Kritik gelesen habe, habe ich einene ordentlichen Schock bekommen.
Der Film, auf den ich mich seit dem Ersten Trailer wie ein kleines Kind freue und dessen Trailer mich wirklich gefesselt und meine Spannung immer weiter erhöht haben, soll "der schwächste Teil der Serie sein?

Ich habe mir dann sofort andere Kritiken gesucht und bin jetzt doch ein ganzes Stück erleichtert, dass die pcgames-Kritik aus dem Rahmen zu fallen scheint.

filmstarts.de:
"Fazit: Es war schon beeindruckend, wie stimmig Joss Whedon all seine Superhelden in „Marvel’s The Avengers“ unter einen Hut bekommen hat. Aber Bryan Singer setzt mit „X-Men: Zukunft ist Vergangenheit“ nun sogar noch einen drauf. "


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Mai 2014)

"Zusammen mit Ravens (Jennifer Lawrence) Blut,..."

Wer findet dort den Fehler? 

Zum Film allgemein:
Den bisherigen Reviews nach zu urteilen wohl endlich wieder ein lang ersehnter, guter "X-Men". Wenn er besser als First Class oder Wolverine ist (was wohl das kleinste Problem ist), dann wäre ich schon froh.


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Mai 2014)

Werd den Film heute Abend sehen und bin schon sehr gespannt. Die Kritiken stimmen mich bisher recht positiv, mit denen hier auf pcgames hab ich sowieso fast nie übereingestimmt


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Mai 2014)

Ich sehe ihn am Wochenende und freue mich ebenfalls drauf.
Mit Sandros Meinung bei Filmkritiken konnte ich schon öfters nicht übereinstimmen.^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Mai 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Mit Sandros Meinung bei Filmkritiken konnte ich schon öfters nicht übereinstimmen.^^


 
dito. Vielleicht solltet ihr ihm den Stift wegnehmen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Mai 2014)

Das Prequel "First Class" fand ich eigentlich ziemlich genial. Der letzte Wolverine-Film war eher trashige Mischung aus Asia-Kultur und westlicher Action. 


Kleine Frage, die mich schon seit X-Men 3 interessiert hat: Wird auch geklärt, wie Xavier es geschafft hat, zu überleben/sich wieder zubeleben?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Mai 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Kleine Frage, die mich schon seit X-Men 3 interessiert hat: Wird auch geklärt, wie Xavier es geschafft hat, zu überleben/sich wieder zubeleben?


 *hust*
Hättest nach den Credits sitzen bleiben sollen...


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Mai 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *hust*
> Hättest nach den Credits sitzen bleiben sollen...


Ich weiß, dass es so war. Hab es ja gesehen. ^^ Meine Frage bezog sich ja auf das "Wie?".


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Mai 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *hust*
> Hättest nach den Credits sitzen bleiben sollen...


 
Ein allgemein sehr guter Rat für Marvel-Filme.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Mai 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass es so war. Hab es ja gesehen. ^^ Meine Frage bezog sich ja auf das "Wie?".


 Einfache Antwort:


Spoiler



Rematerialisierung. Oder einfach Beamen, wie Picard zu sagen pflegt. 


Sorry, musste sein.


----------



## Sayajin3 (21. Mai 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Einfache Antwort:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



*hust* Falsch.
Wenn schon Wahres spoilern.
Richtig:


Spoiler



Er hat sein Bewusstsein in den Hirntoten Patienten transferiert. In irgendeinem Medium wurde sogar erwähnt, dass es sein Zwillingsbruder gewesen sei...


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Mai 2014)

Dann ist das also der Beweis: Xavier hatte den God Mode an.


----------



## kidou1304 (21. Mai 2014)

Filmkritiken...ich finde die sind oft fernab der realität und dem was man erwarten darf/sollte. Bei der Anzahl an Darstellern/protagonisten kann man doch beileibe nicht erwarten das jeder gut bedient wird, was Dialogzeilen und generell Auftritte im Film angeht....naja werde ihn Anfang Juni mit meinem Bro schaun und mich einfach gut unterhalten lassen!...wenn ich mir derart nen Kopf um nen Film machen würde, der mich unterhalten soll und gut, wie manche Kritiker..dann könnte ichs Film guggen auch gleich sein lassen..


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. Mai 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich sehe ihn am Wochenende und freue mich ebenfalls drauf.
> Mit Sandros Meinung bei Filmkritiken konnte ich schon öfters nicht übereinstimmen.^^


 
Inzwischen hab ich den Film gesehen und es hat sich bestätigt, dass ich Sandros Einschätzung nicht zustimmen kann.
Für mich war es ein sehr guter Film, der unter dem Strich mit einigen Problemen der X-Men-Reihe aufgeräumt hat.
Durch die Zeitreise wurde nun quasi ein Resetknopf gedrückt, was für die nächsten Filme wieder alle Möglichkeiten eröffnet.


----------

